# Washed, clayed and waxed!



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

Spent four hours today washing, claying and waxing, god my arms ached afterwards!


----------



## illsmallz (Sep 18, 2013)

Labour of love car looks stunning


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

looks a good job.
my turn in the morning.
hopefully nice day.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nothing better than black after a fresh clean. Looking good mate


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

can you tell me what products did you use ?


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice reflection mate looks spot on. Worth those aching arms haha.


----------



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

Cheers guys.

I just used the Meguiar's clay kit and then Meguiar's Gold Class Liquid Wax.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

looks ace, got some good depth of reflection as well


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great, I ove it!


----------



## jim25 (Oct 5, 2013)

Shiney!


----------

